# Hi from Spain



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## instinct66 (Nov 6, 2009)

*WELLCOME (ben vido)*

Born in Galicia, live in USA, archer forever........


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mikelo. Have fun here.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

:welcomesign:

are you close to rhota, that is beautiful country


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Mikelo (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks to all, I guess great fun and advice!
Nice year, 66, instinct!! And from Galicia! Felices Festas!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

